# Help Wanted



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the deal:

I have grandkids coming in early June and they will want to run trains. I am having considerable problems with my track work at the present time and i do not seem to be able to get things running as they should.

So here is the offer:

I will pay three nights in the local Shelton Motel (It is quite nice) for any one who is willing to come down to my place to help me get my trackwork in order so trains will run reliably when the grandkids come.

We are going on vacation and will be gone until the 20th of May. 

So if you were willing to come, the weekend of 21 May or even over Memorial day would be ideal.

There are many things to see here besides my railroad, which I think you would find to be quite nice, except for the trackwork which as I have said, needs some expert help.

We are on the west side of the Sound. The Olympic National Park is only about 1-2 hours away. You could see the High Steel Bridge and the Vance Creek Bridge, some of the highest railroad bridges in the country. 

We are 30 minutes from Olympia and only about 2 hours from Mt Rainier National park.

Anyway, if you might be interested in helping some one drastically in need of help, please contact me by email.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

John, I read your help story..... I think what everyone reading this needs to know...... are a lot of Details. What type of track do you use..... both size & Material: Brass or Al or SS or NI Silver. ??? Are the ties slip on? How many switches? & switch curvature? Is your track on dirt, gravel, plastic wood, or elevated? How many feet of Bad track do you need help on? What is your minimum radius in the Curves? What type engines do you run? What type of couplers & brand of couplers?? How long are your trains? What electrical power & control system do you use?? Do you have hills & grades in your layout?? Are derailments or car uncouplings the main issue?? I live in Wisconsin (2 miles from Lambeau Field)...... so I'm not going to Seattle. But some one offering Free help has to have a visual scope on the size & details of the Layout.... Like.... Would I have to revise a 100 footlayout in 3 days........ Dennis M


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I made this same offer last year but got no takers. I am serious about this. I am putting my pride aside and asking for help.

I am using Aristo 332 brass track with Aristo wide radius switches. My track is on the ground with ballast applied. My main problem is with the switches. I have not been able to get them to work reliably. The throw bar will not move the points and I get derailments on many of them. 

I am also switching to Kadee 830 couplers body mounted. I have converted about half of my cars but I still have a bunch to finish and will not have the time before the grandkids start showing up this summer.

I have 7 Bachmann engines all converted to sound and battery power.

If anyone takes me up on this offer, I would appreciate help converting my remaining cars to Kadees and work on the trackwork to make it more reliable. 

My railroad consists of about 300 feet of track, 25 switches, two ponds, two tunnels, 50 Alberta Spruce, a mixture of ground cover, some of which is doing quite well and some of which is not making it. 

Shelton is about 30 miles north of Olympia. We are close to Olympic National Park and the Pacific Ocean and the Puget Sound. There are many things to do here. The summers are very nice with temperatures usually in the 70's and not too much rain.

There is hiking, fishing, and several railroad sites to explore. We are relatively close to a great railroad in Elbe Washington.

Any takers can contact me by email.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds fun, but I'm kindof far away.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No plane tix.. no John.... 
Don't ballast your switches from an inch outside the frog to an inch past the points. Lube all sliding parts with graphite and clear out debris from around the controller box for that pesky throw bar. If you are derailing at the frog you may need a shim inside a guard rail next to the rail opposit the frog. (this pulls the axle over so the wheel flange clears the frog) 

Forget the deal sweeteners.... 25 switches !!!! What time would be left for worm drowning? 

I think we need to see some pictures! 

John


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Look up Fred Mills and the OVGRS site in Ottawa, Canada. http://www.ovgrs.org/ Fred uses those switches and as I understand modifies every one before use. The OVGRS bunch have a treasure trove of tips on their site.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Listen to John, he knows what he's talking about. No ballast anywhere near the throws or points. I don't even have ballast underneath for several inches near the points and throw. 

Mark


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

We use successfully concrete backer-board underneath the switch. I have advised many in our club and many customers to use this method. You can paint the backer-board in the tone of the ballast. You can even go one step further and apply ballast on-top of the backer-board, but you need to mix the ballast up with a glue such as DoFlex. This prevents the ballast to move, gives you a nice optical look. I would not glue ballast on the inside (between the rails) but many have done so as well. I would definitely not do it in the moving area of the points. Underneath the backer-board you need a fines stone dust to assist in a perfect level sub-base.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
wish I could come, I remember your thread from last year. All my switches have different switch machines on them.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I do ballast my switches and tamp the rock in clean our any dust and lub look just like the real thing. No problems with them either as they are powered. Yep wish I as a little close I'd be there in a hear beat. I love track work so right up my alley. You did not mention if your switches are powered or manual. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I do ballast my switches, but I use coarse ballast and once it's moved out of direct contact with the throwbar, I have no issues. 

RJ beat me to the punch, I was also curious about what kind of switch motors you have. (powered/manual/manufacturer) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So is anybody close enough to give him a hand getting his railroad into shape?


----------

